# ATV 1G 160GB hard drive



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm looking to sell my Apple TV first generation with a 160GB hard drive for $55 - free shipping via UPS. If interested send me a message.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Nevermind, Gazelle is offering $59 for it. I'll probably go that route unless someone wants to offer more.


----------

